
Ask HN: Twitter is down. Favorite Mastodon instances? - Kye
I&#x27;m partial to cybre.space and snouts.online. The former is run by a dragon and the latter by various animals. What&#x27;s not to love?
======
abecedarius
I follow individuals and hardly notice what instance they're on. Do y'all
subscribe to whole instances? FWIW, I'm on maly.io.

------
klardotsh
toot.cafe's where I ended up - Nolan's a pretty cool guy with a lot of
interesting thoughts about privacy, security, tech and the internet in
general, and life. Happy to make use of his instance, where the global
timeline is full of pretty interesting technical stuff (and, of course, plenty
of funny stuff and obligatory cat pictures)

~~~
Kye
He also made one of the more popular alternate interfaces:
[https://pinafore.social/](https://pinafore.social/)

It uses Svelte.

------
JaredLethal
give radical.town a try : it has a gif picker that most mastodon instances
have not.

------
sascha_sl
I run deadinsi.de. Hi.

(please don't join if you're a bad person)

------
bovermyer
I prefer mmorpg.social.

~~~
Kye
There's tabletop.social if you favor the offline kind.

